# My Personal CURE to Depersonalization Disorder



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sorry.

I was wrong.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

PS: WATCH IT ON FULLSCREEN !

And watch it all the way to the end !


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you think essentialy video games both caused your disorder and cuted you of it.…I'm sorry but you're likely mistaken. They were there for both events but I'm fairly certain they didn't do as much harm or good as you think they have


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont see how an optical illusion would help dp..if anything it would make it worse.

All it did was make the real world all wavy and totally out o proportion. Thankfully i wasnt dp'd so i didnt freak out, but how did it help you?


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you a troll? All youve posted on this sight are optical illusion videos.

If you are gtfo


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> If you think essentialy video games both caused your disorder and cuted you of it.&#8230;I'm sorry but you're likely mistaken. They were there for both events but I'm fairly certain they didn't do as much harm or good as you think they have


I have proof that I am not mistaken. Video Games IS a drug. You know what's like not having one real fucking friend and playing 8-12 hours a day every since you were 6 years old?

I didn't cute out of it because I still suffered from it after stopping playing video games, but I know this was the cause because I started feeling depersonalized when I first started playing a game that meant so much to me, and everytime I played any game I felt away from reality.

This video worked man, I watched it twice and then a few other videos til the end.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> I dont see how an optical illusion would help dp..if anything it would make it worse.
> 
> All it did was make the real world all wavy and totally out o proportion. Thankfully i wasnt dp'd so i didnt freak out, but how did it help you?


"You weren't depersonalized?" What the fuck does that mean? I feel depersonalized ALL THE TIME. This is a constant thing for me. And there might be some science behind this.. the repetitive movement in your peripheral vision and the concentration in one particular point over a period of time (which is something I find very hard to do. Everytime I feel extremely depersonalized I have trouble listenning in to conversations, catching up with things. So all this might have something to do with it).

Also another technique that worked for me was shutting my eyes, and focussing on looking to the middle (trying to catch the black middle area)


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> Are you a troll? All youve posted on this sight are optical illusion videos.
> 
> If you are gtfo


Why the fuck would I bother writting all this if I wasn't sure of it?


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

miguelmalato said:


> Why the fuck would I bother writting all this if I wasn't sure of it?


Okay guess your not a troll i just have a hard time seeing how an optical illusion would cure it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes games are addictive, no they don't cause or cure dp


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Yes games are addictive, no they don't cause or cure dp


Yes they do. You are nobody to prove me wrong. I know what the fuck happened to my life and any bullshit story you're about to tell me ain't got shit with what I been through


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

miguelmalato said:


> Yes they do. You are nobody to prove me wrong. I know what the fuck happened to my life and any bullshit story you're about to tell me ain't got shit with what I been through


Phhhhhhtttt. Do you even realize people have suffered actual trauma, childhood abuse and other things that are a lot worse than wasting time playing WoW?


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> Phhhhhhtttt. Do you even realize people have suffered actual trauma, childhood abuse and other things that are a lot worse than wasting time playing WoW?


There's a reason you waste your life playing a single game, dumbnuts. Every think about that?

Why do you think drugs exist?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

miguelmalato said:


> There's a reason you waste your life playing a single game, dumbnuts. Every think about that?
> 
> Why do you think drugs exist?


Video games can be addicting, but no they are NOT a drug. And it isn't an opinion. Video games aren't substances that absorb into your living organisms and alter the normal bodily functions.


----------



## DrNightmare (Oct 13, 2011)

Video games are indeed addictive. It is not a drug, as it has already been stated, as it is not a chemical absorbed by the body.

I think it is possible that video games could bring about symptoms of DP/DR. Being consumed in a false reality for such extended periods of time could cause one to feel unreal once they finally decide to come back to the "real world." There have also been studies in regards to video games being a cause of what is referred to as "adrenal fatigue," or "adrenal exhaustion."

Here are just two of the many articles in regards to video game addiction being linked to depression and anxiety, the two primary causes for depersonalization and derealization:

http://www.anxietyfreechildren.com/articles/videogames.html

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=124769

Please understand that video games are, and have been a big part of my life since I was five years old-I probably played video games more than I ever played with friends, and even now, I live a more solitary lifestyle (apart from living with my girlfriend). I know that information or news in such a vein tends to upset gamers, who can become very defensive. They carry the attitude of an addict, "I can quit whenever I want!" People addicted to video games play video games the same reason others do drugs, to escape from reality. In a way video games are "like" a drug, but by definition, they are not a drug.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Jayd said:


> Video games can be addicting, but no they are NOT a drug. And it isn't an opinion. Video games aren't substances that absorb into your living organisms and alter the normal bodily functions.


It does alter normal bodily functions. It affects your brain.

It is actually the most powerful drug there is. It's free. It's socially acceptable. You can use it anytime you want, anywhere, and the high lasts as long as you keep playing, which can be 8 or more hours a day...

Have you ever tried to not think about something but you couldn't? Have you ever tried to study or do something else but were not able to because you couldn't resist the urge to keep playing?

That's fucked up man...


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

DrNightmare said:


> Video games are indeed addictive. It is not a drug, as it has already been stated, as it is not a chemical absorbed by the body.
> 
> I think it is possible that video games could bring about symptoms of DP/DR. Being consumed in a false reality for such extended periods of time could cause one to feel unreal once they finally decide to come back to the "real world." There have also been studies in regards to video games being a cause of what is referred to as "adrenal fatigue," or "adrenal exhaustion."
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit if they are classified by definition as a drug? This is currently, the "non-drug" that affects most people in the entire world. Video game addicts comprise more individuals than heroin, crack, tobacco and alcohol users COMBINED.

So yeah I guess that's a warning sign to show that it is pretty fucking dangerous if continously and irresponsibly used..


----------



## Haidy (Dec 22, 2012)

I watched the video last night 2 times. I feel a little bit different. Last night I was really depressed and I stopped crying instantly after watching the video. My detachmenent does not feel as severe as before.
I've living with DP for 23 years. Started when I was 9. First it was on and off but became permanent when I was 17. My trigger is being afraid of something. But I realized after becoming addictive to an episode (would even watch 5 per night) my DP got worse. And it happened from one day to the other. I think if I can feel more detached than this I might end up admitted to crisis.
After watching the video I had some improvement. 
Miguelmalato how are you doing now? Are you still watching the videos?


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've not posted on here for a long time; concentrating on DP/DR is not the best thing if you are susceptible. I cured myself a number of years ago. And one thing I can say for sure is that video games have a strong relation to DP/DR; for me at least.

I think you gave this guy too much abuse. Although I doubt videos like this will cure DP/DR for most. The theory is fairly valid. For most the cure is not a quick fix.


----------



## Haidy (Dec 22, 2012)

How you cure yourself?


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I totally believe this guy. I'm going try this video later. The reason I believe him is because I cured myself once just by looking at a Bumper sticker in my bedroom. I stared at it for 45 minutes straight. Then I walked into my kitchen and my DP instantly went away. So I'm thinking that this video worked for him in the exact same way that staring at the bumper sticker worked for me. It's not so much what the video is about. It's the simple fact that you are staring at something and paying 100 percent attention to it. It kind of puts you into a trance which apparently snaps your brain back into normalcy. Virtually cures DP. Very very interesting. After all these years living with DP, this is the closest story that I've ever heard to my own. Finally someone else who cured their DP the same way that I did!!!


----------



## Haidy (Dec 22, 2012)

I watched the video again yesterday, only one time (i do not want to abuse it, just in case it triggers something else). I did not feel much difference from the day before but I'm still feeling a little bit improved in regard to the DP and my depression is over since the first time I watched it. Yesterday, I was able to go shopping without the eye dizziness sensation I get every time I go to the stores.


----------

